# Best Chinchilla Cage?????



## RosesAndRats

So I've been debating which animal I should adopt after the last of my rats pass the rainbow bridge, and I'm picking between a ferret and a chinchilla. My rats live in a ferret cage, but it's the chinchilla cage that I'm having issues with.Every site I visit talks about how much chins like to chew and how I need a metal cage to prevent them from breaking out. Does anyone have a chin, and can you tell me what cage you have/what their chewing habits are? They're wonderful animals and they live for so long, I'd like to know what cage to get that wouldn't necessarily break the bank. If I do need to get a few-hundred-dollars one, I'd like to know now so that I can begin saving for it/use that knowledge to help me determine between a ferret/chin. I've never been so split down the middle before, they have different pros and cons!


----------

